
Chess Podcast removed from YouTube for being “Harmful or Dangerous” [video] - ArchieMaclean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSjrYWPxsG8
======
pixxel
It has been reinstated, as per the youtuber’s comment. I couldn’t listen to
the video so I can’t comment on the reason.

------
largespoon
Agadmotor responded with extreme humility. I wish more people would be like
him(myself included)

